
21 New Startups in the Valley - theoneill
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2008/01/21-new-startups-in-the-valley.html
======
jimbokun
This was worth clicking on the link alone:

"You make what you measure. Merely measuring something regularly will help you
to improve it. And not measuring it will almost guarantee failure."

Will try to think of ways to incorporate that in whatever I'm doing.

------
johnrob
What's it going to be like when there are over 1000 alums?

~~~
ovi256
The value of a network is proportional to the square number of its members.
So: 1000 is 5 times more than today, the YC net would be 25 times more
valuable. Yup.

PS: I guess this is were the dreaded synergy buzzconcept comes from.

PPS: This is also a well known principle of military tactics. Doubling the
size of an unit quadruples its combat efficiency. Furthermore, when
outnumbered 2 to 1, you have 4 times less chances of winning a fight that you
opponents: thus you have 20%.

~~~
ivankirigin
> less chances of winning a fight

assuming you're following the same tactics

------
rokhayakebe
Way to rub it in buddy. Now, I got go and work even harder.

------
simianstyle
I can't wait for her new book.

